# Sexing Jack Dempseys



## foiz (Aug 30, 2008)

i am not entirely sure whaat sex my jd is it is about 5 inches long and i was thinking about getting another for breeding but i need to know which one to get :fish: :fish:

here are some images of it in a youtube video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwCAcXt0jh8


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like a male to me, but i could be wrong. I usually look to see if there is a lot of speckling on the gill plates. If not its a male.


----------



## foiz (Aug 30, 2008)

i tried venting it and it had 2 circles and its fins arent very long i think its female and it has a blotchy spot on its gill plate


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very pretty fish - JD is what I have in my big tank


----------

